# doom and freedoom ports



## DoomLover (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi folks!

I recently installed freeBSD on a virtual machine just to play around with it and got a few questions.
I've downloaded a port called doom (I assume it's the original source files) and another called freedoom. Doom one refused to build with 'Failed to open 'linuxdoom-1.10.src.tgz' error showing up (I have installed all dependencies including the zip archiver).
I had no trouble with building freedoom port but now I have no clue on how to start it.

Can somebody explain me what I am doing wrong?


----------



## rocinante (Jan 12, 2019)

I think the freedoom is just the wad file for a doom engine and/or frontend. Try installing something like Chocolate doom which is an actual frontend to run whichever wad file(s) you install.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2019)

4.4. Using pkg for Binary Package Management

games/doom (only for i386)
games/doom-freedoom


----------

